# Mehrere Bilder zu einem Panorama zusammnfügen?



## legio_x (26. September 2005)

Kennt ihr auch diese Bilder von riesigen Räumen,die man niemals ganz auf ein format bekommt, entweder es fehlt ,links etwas oder rechts - entweder oben oder unten.

Nun, gibt es eine möglichkeit mehrereAufnahmen des gleichen Motivs aus derselben Perspektive zu einem panorama zusammenzufügen.

Beispiel: ich fotografiere erst den oberen teil eines Raumes [Decke bis zur Mitte] und dann den unteren teil [Mitte bis Boden]. Gibt es Programme die diese Bilder dann zu einem Panaroma zusammenfügen können?! So ne Art nachträgliches Weitwinkelobjektiv?


----------



## Duddle (26. September 2005)

legio_x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es Programme die diese Bilder dann zu einem Panaroma zusammenfügen können?!



Echt jetzt mal. Ich mecker ja gerne, aber diesmal kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Hast du auch nur ein einziges Mal probiert, eine Suchmaschine zu nutzen? Offenbar nicht, denn alleine Google spuckt ungefähr 3.280.000 [Ergebnisse] für panorama programm aus. Selbst die Tutorials.de Boardsuche gibt dir genügend Links und Hinweise…

Also bitte: erst denken, suchen und DANN fragen.


Duddle


----------

